# Puppy doesn't care the backyard is flooding



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

part 1 




part 2 




:crazy:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

nice that he jumped over your "moat" and didn't lay down and roll in it


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

car2ner said:


> nice that he jumped over your "moat" and didn't lay down and roll in it


Oh he did jump in it and layed in it...just didn't get that part on video:grin2:

even though the samsung is somewhat water proofed i didnt video the entire time we were playing in the rain


----------

